# Post your scrim



## Righty (16 Mar 2004)

Well i just got a chance to put on my scrim yesterday. I don‘t think i did that bad of a job but i have seen way better then mine. Post some pics of your scrim if you want.

Photos deleted by recceguy


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Mar 2004)

Put them in the photo gallery and link them in your post. We‘ve gone through this before. Next time you get your post deleted.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Mar 2004)

Righty, put some news papers down on the floor then put your helmet on it and take the threads going from left to right on your scrim out. It‘ll make the scrim look more real not to mention one **** of a mess.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (16 Mar 2004)

another good idea is cut up one of your combat T‘s (IF PERMITTED) into strips and use them along with the scrim. It looks really good and gives a cool texture to your helmet.


----------



## Farmboy (16 Mar 2004)

One point about cam (scrim), it is easy to add green out in the field with veg, it is hard to take the green out for fall or arid regions.

 Like a ghillie suit it needs to be the base, so keep the colours in the tans, browns and then add in veg based on your surroundings.


----------



## D-n-A (16 Mar 2004)

here‘s my scrim

I‘ve left some areas small ares bear, so I can add vegetation from the surrounding area for when I‘m in the field. An I have some of the scrim "hanging off" the helmet so help break out the outline more.

 http://www.boomspeed.com/dna_/Im000967.jpg 

 http://www.boomspeed.com/dna_/Im000968.jpg


----------



## bossi (16 Mar 2004)

Um, I‘m no expert but ... (sigh ... I‘ve got this compulsion to state the obvious ...)

Okay - in the photo‘s of D-n-A‘s scrim, he used a CADPAT background - did anybody else notice that his helmet literally stands out like a sore thumb ... ?  The CADPAT colours and pattern are both the result of years of good, solid, scientific research.

When I added my scrim, I cut up some non-reflective materials in colours similar to the CADPAT colours and added them on in roughly the same location as the corresponding colour on the helmet cover ... in effect, extending the CADPAT theme to the scrim
(and, yes - I add vegetation when it‘s appropriate, and I incorporate my moustache into my face cam ... which is why it always looks like I‘ve got a branch tattoo‘d across my mug) - I‘ve also got a small bag of extra pieces in colours like brown, for when I need them (i.e. the old helmet cover was reversable, green/brown - the new CADPAT cover doesn‘t have that option, unless you‘re issued the arid pattern in which case you‘d change the whole kit and kaboodle).
I‘ll get out my digicam and take some pix ... when I‘m REALLY bored.
The other tips were good - emulating a ghillie suit, and breaking up the silhouette by having some pieces hanging down below the bottom of the helmet ... as long as they don‘t interfere with your peripheral vision or get tangled up in radio handsets, etc. - one simple way of achieving this is to have some pieces hanging down at the back of your helmet, disrupting your silhouette from the "front on" view - also, adding extra to the sides, or better still just one side, but NOT the top will change the shape of your gourd ... which is the point in the first place (I‘ve got a photo of some Italian troops somewhere - they‘ve imitated the black feathers on their headdress in their scrim, and it‘s kinda neat).
However, it‘s fairly difficult to go through all of this via the Net - you‘ll catch on when you see good cam and scrim in the field, and your section commanders will be much better coachs.
But, like I said - I‘m not the ultimate authority, but ... I‘ve got friends who are.    

P.S. (we were ordered to remove our scrim when we went to Afghanistan, but here‘s an old photo "pre-CADPAT" - at least it illustrates the attempt to break up the silhouette ...)
Ooops - didn‘t cam up my teeth ... or my ears ... for shame!


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Mar 2004)

Recce doesn‘t use helmets


----------



## Franko (17 Mar 2004)

Only if your mounted...and crewcomanding. Gunning OTOH....black berret   

Some traditions will never die.....

Regards


----------



## Arctic Acorn (20 Mar 2004)

I remember my entire Basic course scrimmed up our helmets with those really lousy green boxers they used to issue us. We were in the bus enroute to our field phase when we did it. Hauled ‘em right out of our butt packs and sliced them up with our gerbers. The section commanders didn‘t seem to mind...noticed a lot of sliced up long underwear in -their- hemlets...

I find burlap strips work really well too, depending on the season, as long as they‘re nice and chewed up. 

Now here‘s a question....has anyone ever seen any really -lousy- scrim?


----------



## Gibson (20 Mar 2004)

I saw a helmet that had all the scrim tucked under the netting.  Like the helmet netting was a hairnet for the scrim.  I thought that looked kind of silly.


----------



## Korus (22 Mar 2004)

Bossi, what aircraft were you in when that picture was taken? That question‘s been bugging me..


----------



## bossi (22 Mar 2004)

> ... what aircraft were you in when that picture was taken? That question‘s been bugging me..


American Huey


----------



## fourninerzero (2 Nov 2005)

My scrim consists of a shredded tan canvas belt, shredded up camo burlap, that olive mesh and a chopped up cbt scarf. the cbt scarf works good.


----------



## GO!!! (2 Nov 2005)

I just cut out a piece of the turban (or burkha) of each person I kill, and add it to my helmet scrim I got in Mekong Delta in '68.

<spits terbacky juice in skull spittoon and adjusts self>


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Nov 2005)

They had turbans in the 'delta?


----------



## GO!!! (2 Nov 2005)

Only those of us who work for the company know about them...


----------



## teddy49 (14 Nov 2005)

I didn't know that Hudson's Bay Company had outlets in 'Nam.  Or is Mekong code for Fraser ;D :dontpanic:


----------



## Sharpey (25 Nov 2005)

I never really understood this. Let's cover up the high-tech schnazzy CADPAT design with fake bushes. Now you are a walking bush...Referring to my role anyway...bushes don't drive Ilti   If you can see my head before you hear my Ilti tearing down with it's notorious whine, then I'm in alot ot trouble.


----------



## Jay4th (26 Nov 2005)

Scrim is a throwback to old brit tradition in our basic trg.  A big head of scrim stands out way more than dirty cadpat helmet.  Maybe they didnt see me roll up in my Lav. Seriously though, scrim is fading in popularity cause you cant stick IR patches to it and it interferes with my NVG mount.  I havent worn any in years and when someone asks me "Where's your scrim?"  I give them a funny look as though I didn't hear the qustion over the Lav engine or the gunfire.  It still has a purpose in teaching new guys why things are seen but just up to the point when your scrim is Why you were seen


----------



## silentbutdeadly (26 Nov 2005)

i agree with 4th , scrim is pretty much useless in our operations. I have seen marines in Iraq where,if anything, arid cam net on there helmets, but thats about it.


----------



## Lerch (28 Nov 2005)

Here's my scrim job, pretty basic for what I've got.
It is a cbt scarf and a potatoe sack sewn into a fitted net (which was once a laundry bag) on my British MkVI helmet.





I only use it when there aren't any leaves on the trees...and it works quite well when I wear my shemagh.


----------



## ab22vp (30 Nov 2005)

I wouldn't use anything that absorb water for a scrim. Unless you want your helmet to weight a lot more when it rains... Had a friend of mine, wrap his scarf around his helmet on a winter ex. We used the old type helmet at the time. Only to have it rained on during the day and froze solid overnight. It must have weighted at least 10lbs. 

I believe people tend to forget that the purpose of the scrim is only to break up the shape of the helmet, not to "camouflage" it. And because of that we use way to much crap on it.


----------



## Lerch (3 Dec 2005)

That is why I have my scrim net on a drawstring. I take it off in the cold/rain.


----------



## Fusaki (7 Dec 2005)

I aquired an extra CADPAT camo screen, cut it up, and made it into my scrim. The colours are good, its not nearly as messy as burlap, and it seems to last longer then cut up T-Shirts. I also managed to get an NVG mount over it.


----------

